# Florida fishing is on fire and the hunting is great



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: As most who follow my reports know I have been suffering from pneumonia. Thanks to excellent doctors & the thought and prayers of my many friends I am getting better. I am finding out that, at 75, recovery is much slower, but I will make it; too many stories to tell, pictures & videos to share, not to. 
Speaking of sharing, thanks to Captain Dylan Hubbard, Mr. John Martin, Hubbard's Marina, and my good friend, Ralph, owner of Two Guys & A Hog, for keeping me, us, updated. 
We in Florida are ready for the cold of Winter:

As expected with the arrival of extremely cold weather, below 70, the fishing is absolutely on fire. This just in from the 10/27/17 overnight Florida Fisherman ll trip:






We do not see too many grey snapper 100 miles off shore:

The mangrove snapper bit was strong:

It's often most difficult to get away from the 'endangered' American Red Snapper:

A week ago the Florida Fisherman ll docked Sunday morning with over 50 gag grouper. This week looks just as good:



In the money jack pot winners:

The Flying Hub ll is also tearing them apart:







Notice the bright colors in really deep vermilion snapper:

With the first cold snap of the season not only are the fish on fire, but the hogs are hungry. At this time of the year many Florida Sportsmen dream about sights such as this directly from the woods of Perry, Florida's Best, Two Guys & A Hog.

Ralph, you sure know how to hurt a guy:

Last year I celebrated my 75'th birthday with a Two Guys And A Hog trophy wild boar:

This year will be big # 76. Ralph, I will be good & ready!
Florida Fisherman ll and Two Guys And A Hog, hope to see you soon and often. 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

It seems that most refer to mangrove and gray snapper as being the same species, but that "gray" snapper and the mangrove below it look very different. Are these in fact different species?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It's my understanding that gray snapper & mangrove snapper are the same; different names. 
The fish in question is what we refer to as a grey snapper (note the e); a very "different species." 
Somehow to many grey snapper sounds better than Key West Grunt. They are much more common on the 1/2 day boats:



Great question! Thanks for asking.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing! Your boat caught the same fish back in Feb. of 2017, it was the "mystery fish" for the trip. Deck hand held it in exactly same position for the photo. :whistling:

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?239114-HUGE-Florida-February-CATCH


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Very good eye. Looks like the same fish to me also. Due to illness I was not on the trip. I just posted what Dylan sent me. Will check with him to see why I was sent the same picture. Thanks for calling this to my attention.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report ! You'll be back out there catching soon 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I have a CAT scan Tuesday & another one Friday. Should know more after that.


----------

